# Just a funny photo. Least I thought it was.



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi

Woke up one morning and this what crawled out from under the blanket!!!


Meet Sparky. Really LaCie!?!?!



Rin


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: Matilda's hair has been looking like that in the evenings:wub::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh, you won't need any extension cords with him around.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ha ha!!! She looks confused???


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Scarey, but in a very cute way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stop watching those scary movies, LaCie. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

LaCie - you look like an extra in a scifi film - what an electric personality you must have


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ha, ha, ha---she really looks spooky! Thanks for making my day LaCie!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Talk about static electricity ha ha.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Static is a real problem around here as well. Here's Jasmine after she's been rolling around on the carpet.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Same here! Why so much static this year?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

So cute, LaCie!:wub:


----------

